# Can a German Shepard be a "House Dog"?



## bvinette (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, I need help making a decison on whether to keep the beautiful, wonderful German Sheperd we just got from the local Shelter. She is a 7 year old German Sheperd who was brought in with her sister. Unfortunately, upon testing, her sister was judged too aggressive and put down. Her sister had been the dominant one; so our Jasmine had ended up the "family dog". But was an "outside dog". We were told Jasmine was a couch potato at her age and would need little exercise; and would consider herself living the life of a queen to be allowed inside and would be a great house dog. She has obviously had training and was loved (we are still trying to figure out what she does know). Jasmine has a rabies tag from the naval base in a neighboring town which is in the process of closing and transfering everyone out. They also had a dog unit on base. I think she may have been left behind by someone shipping out. Our previous 2 dogs have been 10 yr. old Labs (a breed I love) from Lab Rescue that we were blessed with until they reach 14 yrs old. Needless to say the breeds are very different. Now for my questions or should I say my problem. Jasmine turned out to NOT be a couch potato and definitely does not like being a house dog. She is a wonderful, beautiful dog who has been a dream. She listen well even off leash. We have fallen in love with her. Big but here, we are both "older" (57 & 60) and not in great health; so we are not able to get out and run with her or go outside with her all the time. We do bring her for 30 minute walks which seem to tire her out and go throw the ball for her (which she has minimal interest in) several times a day and just walk around the yard. I do make her sit for treats and meals. And practice down and stay. I know part of the problem is that she is not the older labs I am used to (who were happy to just lay in the same room you were in) and has different needs. But I have no idea what those needs are or what to do with her to keep her stimulated. Most of our day is just spent inside. I am not familiar with this breed and am totally out of my depth here. She has turned out not to be anything like the shelter said she was; but we still think she is one terrific dog. My problem is that I want to make sure Jasmine is happy and getting what she needs. I have another two weeks to return her to the shelter; which I would hate to do and worry she would end up with a family who could fill her needs even less than we do. So my question is could a 7 yr. old German Sheperd be happy as a "house dog" who is taken for a walk and has a couple of short play periods a day. She is so much more aloof than I am used to I cannot tell. She whines off and on; but I think that is for attention and to get her own way. Help!! I want to do right by this wonderful dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So how long has she been with you if you have another 2 week return window?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

German Shepherds are miserable animals if kept outside all the time. I can't imagine one being happy like that unless their people spend a great deal of time outside with them. I mean hours a day. 

My guys need more mental stimulation than physical. 30 minutes a day of exercise is good, but try to give them something to do mentally if possible. Perhaps some advanced training? tracking? competitive obedience? 7 is not too late to start!


----------



## blackdog22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think one can really group shepherds into one kind of dog. 
It's very hard to generalize this breed as some dogs seems to vary fairly drastically from eachother.

It sounds like she is a fairly active girl who needs more mental stimulation. From your post, it doesn't sound like you're the ideal home for this dog. What made you decide to adopt a breed that you new little about? In the future, try to refrain from impulsively adopting...even if the dog tugs at your heart strings. Do not be guilted into doing something you are not prepared to do. I understand that you're only human, we all make mistakes.

As for shepherds being good house dogs?
I think they are the best you can ask for as long as your home is the right fit. Both of mine are house dogs. I wouldn't trade them for the world. 

GSD can be very vocal dogs, perhaps she is just one of the talkers.....both of mine tend to whine a fair bit. It's something I've learnt to ignore and live with.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Thanks for rescuing this girl, sorry the shelter sounds like they misled you on her or just didn't know enough about her. 

they aren't all alike, but in general and having had gsd's my whole life, I have found them to be one of the most adaptable breeds out there.

Since she hasnt lived in a house before, I"m sure this situation is really new to her and something she has to get used to.

How long have you had her? I know you said you just got her..

I have also found my dogs get me UP and moving and keep me in shape too! Do you have a fenced yard? 

Keep doing what your doing, let her settle into your routine and I'd take advantage of these next two weeks to see how she does settle in.

Marrow/knuckle bones from the butcher are good for keeping her occupied, bully sticks are another thing you can find in places like petco/petsmart..

The breeds ARE very different, and are an aloof breed, however, they bond tightly to their caregivers,,and as I said,,very adaptable..
HOpe she works out! She sounds like a nice dog!! Just some ideas to ponder..
diane


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

GSDs have a way of adapting very nicely to your life style. As for the whining. I wonder if she could be missing her previous owner.
She's 7 so she is what I would call, 'middle age' my Lacy is quite happy being in the house. So much so, that she is now known as "the house bunny" she will go out for a walk and will even spend a whole day outside but she is so much happier to be in with me if I am in working on something.
Think back to when the original dog for the blind was started. It was a German Shepherd who began it all. 
These IMO are one of the most versatile breeds there is.
Will she make a good 'house dog'? If that is were you are then she will be more then happy to be there also.
BTW I have 4 of the them and one youngest one (2yrs old) wants to be a house bunny also!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

First off, Welcome to the board and Thank you for rescuing









Before I comment on individual points... I think you'll find that the general consensus around these parts is that German Shepherds are ABSOLUTELY house dogs. At least 90% of the active members here keep their dogs inside.



> Originally Posted By: bvinetteOur previous 2 dogs have been 10 yr. old Labs (a breed I love) from Lab Rescue that we were blessed with until they reach 14 yrs old. Needless to say the breeds are very different.


indeed they are







not only the differences in breed, but the differences in age!



> Originally Posted By: bvinetteWe do bring her for 30 minute walks which seem to tire her out and go throw the ball for her (which she has minimal interest in) several times a day and just walk around the yard. I do make her sit for treats and meals. And practice down and stay.


is there any reason that she's leading you to believe that this isn't enough? and is this something that you and your husband will be able to keep up for the next 5ish years, taking your health into consideration?



> Originally Posted By: bvinetteSo my question is could a 7 yr. old German Sheperd be happy as a "house dog" who is taken for a walk and has a couple of short play periods a day.


in most cases (and in my opinion) yes!

i think the question is not whether or not she'd be happy as a house dog (i think she'd UNhappy as an outdoor dog. shepherds live to be with their people... and a rescue even more so.) but rather - what activities can you come up with to keep her mind going that won't require too much energy from you and your husband. there a plenty. tricks are always good (roll over, shake, speak)... as is hide & seek (with treats or toys)... if you've only had her a couple of weeks - its impossible to accurately judge her now. she'll come around and some of her aloofness will change.

edit: and i mean this in the most loving way.... its shepHERD








edit2: i also wanted to mention that, although he wasnt a german shepherd, i had a 15yr old golden who had lived the majority of his life outside (sleeping in the garage only) and he transitioned nicely into not only an indoor dog, but an apartment dog. he lived happily to 17yrs. took some adjusting... but its possible.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

after reading thru some of the other responses i wanted to ad more to mine, but feared i'd go past the edit time for my last post.

i wouldn't go as far as to say that you're not an ideal home for this girl (re: Sayth) but i do have to agree that the german shepherd is not the type of dog you can just jump into with little to no research. that said, do it now (as you're doing) and you'll be fine. i assume that the 2 week return window is in order for you to "exchange" dogs or get your money back....? if you want to do right by this girl... forget about the money and give her a fair chance. she'll blossom... they all do... but after putting in more time and research - you'll be able to give a better assessment of your lifestyle to know if you guys are a right match. and if it turns out that you aren't... you'll have that much more information to go with this girl to make sure that the next home is the right one. i'm not sure about where you live... but 7yrs+ dogs sit in the shelters for a long time (if they're that fortunate) and even longer in rescues. so its a beautiful thing that you've done... do both of you a favor... and get to know her a little better. they definitely are not labs... but they're the most amazing breed i've met!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i know you will get lots of good info, answers and help here, you've come to a good place for help. be patient, sometimes fewer people are on the board over the weekend.

to start, i would tell you that some/most these poor dogs who end up in a shelter are very confused and sometimes even in what i call shelter shock. i'll give you an example. when i first rescued my shepster he would frantically wag his tail so hard, just wacking it on anything near, that i was afraid he was going to seriously hurt himself. as soon as he began to settle in and feel more secure, i noticed that the frantic nature of the wagging began to decrease and after about six months he now has just a normal tail wag of a happy dog. my belief is that by some instinct or intuition he knew/felt that this frantic tail wagging endeared him to shelter personnel and in some way helped prevent the walk down that long hall where the smell of death was.

about the whining to get attention or her own way...i don't think that's why she's doing it. definitely not to "get her own way". i would say the whining (and pacing that usually accompanies it), is her way of dealing with the anxiety of the new situation. i am wondering too how long you've had her, it may be a while before her true personality comes out.

i can tell by your words that there are things you do really do like about her, and also that you genuinely want to "do right by her". stay here on the board, describe to us the exact problems you're having, and i know you'll get the help you need.

i also want to say that i'm in your age bracket and my shepherds (two registered, two rescue), are 3, 6, 7 and 8 years old. they are all house dogs, go out to do their business (in a fenced yard) multiple times a day, but only have one (or two at the most) play times per day outdoors, and seldom get actual "walks" on a leash.

i think you're having a period of adjustment to her and she to you. thank you for adopting this dog. you can get lots of help and information here, and then, if it does turn out that she is a truly high energy shepherd that just cannot adjust to your life style, you will know for certain that you have "done right by her". tho at that point, it might be better for her if she was listed on our non-urgent board and you kept her safe until a private, screened adoption to a more suitable home could be arranged.

let's see how we can help you.

and, welcome to the board. where are you from (sorta kinda, if you don't want to be specific cause this is the internet).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, in the time it took me to compose my reply a bunch of others did too!!!

don't take to heart the people who sound a bit abrupt, harsh, or judgmental. there is so much help to be found here!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I am 69 and have an about 7 yo rescue.He would be totally miserable NOT being a house dog but does need a little more than a walk.Could you fence a space maybe a quarter acre where your dog could be outside and run?can you maybe take him to a fenced in area where he can run-I am not dog park fan but maybe OK for your dog.My dog goes with me in the car/in crate wherever I go-he loves it and is soo happy to do it.I talk to him a lot when in house -hide things for him to find.It is NOT really a big burden but all dogs are different.I would try a little longer -age has nothing to do with it.Know some young people who couldn't take the personal responsibility needed to own a dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would suggest you keep her inside for now, it sounds like she may still be adjusting to her new home. During the adjustment period some dogs will seem restless, pace, whine, or act unhappy because they are still getting used to their new home. It can take a month or two or sometimes longer for them to settle in. If a dog was in a shelter environment it can take longer.

Here is some information which might help with this period:

http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_ShelterDogAdjust.html

http://www.petfinder.com/after-pet-adoption/

http://www.dogsindanger.com/HowToMakeAdoptionWork.pdf


I would also recommend one of these books:

"Saved: A Guide to Success With Your Shelter Dog" by Myrna L. Papurt

 "Second-Hand Dog: How to Turn Yours into a First-Rate Pet" by
Carol Lea Benjamin

"Petfinder.com The Adopted Dog Bible: Your One-Stop Resource for Choosing, Training, and Caring for Your Sheltered or Rescued Dog"


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Great advice already...well for the most part. 

I think a middle age shep could work out for you. You don't have to go out and "run" with them, but some nice walks (which are good for you too!) and play sessions might be enough. Not every GSD is a high drive go go go type dog. Some are happy just being with you, taking a nap and sleeping on the couch. 

You can do a lot of mental stimulation games that don't require a lot of activity on your part. Maybe find an obedience class or the like to join in on. Look into getting her CGC or becoming a therapy dog and visiting those in need. The possiblilities are endless!

Sheps are typically aloof with people they don't know, and really, she doesn't know you YET but she will! Once they know their family members they typically always want to be with you--and if that's inside, that's even better!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

its always been my belief that a dog who only gets to eat, sleep, see the yard and its family will/can only think about those things (and can become bored and frustrated). dogs that get out and see the world... different people, dogs, animals, places, scents, temperatures, nature, stores, sounds, etc - will have that many more mental images circulating thru their minds. 

a personal motto i've always lived by is that _only boring people get bored_. so its a mission of mine to keep myself and my dogs from being bored by doing things... anything.... and for dogs it doesnt have to be over the top either... a car trip to the market can be an adventure to them when its routine for us.

edit: ttalldog - i had to laugh a bit at sectioning off a quarter acre for the dog... most people i know (here in Ca obviously) are lucky to even have a quarter acre lot, let alone to "spare". and where the intent is good - i moved a couple years ago into a place that had a yard for my dogs (and trust me, i'm still glad that i did, however...) when left in the yard alone - i deal with two sets of eyes staring at me and wondering why they arent with me. the second i go out... they play and run around... come back inside and back to the window they go


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Camerafodder-soo agree-jake doesn't want to be out there alone but when I'm out there he sure enjoys BUZZ-running the yard off lead and stalking snakes-birds-and squirrles.It kind of a not in house-not on leash free thing with him.He also seems much more satisfied if the day includes a car trip to anywhere.
I spent quite a few LONG months thinking Jakers and I were NOT a good match-glad I didn't give up-my 'what did I do dog' turned into my heart-dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

when we brought home Freya, all she did was whine for the first couple days. she had lived outside her whole 2 years of life. I thought maybe she wanted to be outside, since she was used to being alone. we have a fenced yard, so I let her outside. she was back in within 2 seconds through the doggie door. it just took a while for her to settle in.

she has a new home. new people. new everything. not to mention the loss of her sister, esp if the sister was the dominant one. that is a lot to get used to!

give her time to settle in. I would do longer walks. if you can only do short distances at a time, go to the local park. walk awhile, sit on a bench and have her do some obedience, repeat. if she gets tired, just sit together and watch the crowd go by


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I think you have had great advice. I rescued both of my dogs.. Nitro is now 8 yrs old, he was almost 4 when i got him, and he's a complete couch potato, they do exist! Khya i rescued from these boards almost 3 yrs ago, she's the polar opposite of Nitro, she's my nervous nelly and is constantly up and pacing if we don't stop her. 

Both my dogs are indoor dogs, I wouldn't have it any other way and neither would they, I think that everyone has given you a lot of great places to start here.. Stuff to chew on will help her.. the knuckle bones.. Bully sticks etc. 

Like someone else suggested it could also be a shock factor, you don't know what she came from before, and her sister was then put to sleep too, it takes a while to settle down to a new home and a new routine! 

Thankyou for saving this wonderful girl. Sounds like she's got some great new parents.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It sounds like you do really love her and want to do the best for her. 

Maybe that half hour walk could be split in 2, one in the morning, one in the afternoon? Look for places you run errands that are dog friendly - or even just bring her along in the car when you pick up the dry cleaning or a bottle of milk. I wouldn't recommend leaving her long in the car. I never leave mine in the car when I'm out of sight.

Shepherds can be wonderful house dogs. 

However, my dogs always enjoyed spending time outside in the yard. If you don't have a fenced area where she can be safe, think about how you could do that for her. A tie out usually doesn't work for a shepherd, they don't like to be tied and complain about it loudly.

Not saying she should spend all her time outside, but if she likes to be out, let her. Maybe she's a nature lover like my girl, enjoys watching the squirrels, the birds and the human wildlife lol.

It will take some time adjusting to your house. 

Also, what the shelter workers may think of as a couch potato german shepherd is going to be a lot different from a dog that they'd say is a couch potato lab.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a fenced yard? Is there a dog 4-H club in the area? Would it be possible to look for a club like that where a child might need a dog to work with? Maybe if you find something like that you'll be able to provide proper exercise for her so she's happy to be back inside and a bit more mellow for you?


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Bvinette,

So glad you've offered a home to this gal. As many have said, she's going to need time to settle in before you can judge her behavior/personality. Sadly, since you seem concerned about only having two weeks to decide whether to return her or not, it will probably take longer than that for her 'true self' to appear. But I can say without a doubt that I agree with almost everyone here that it will....in her own time.

I am 68, a small slender (my doc says skinny but what does he know?) woman with an inherited joint disease that has me in pain 24/7. But I have two rescued German Shepherds. One, Thor, I rescued at 1 year old (now almost 6). He had spent his entire puppyhood tied to a tree with no socialization, no bonding. The second one, a female, Freya, I adopted from the shelter at age 2 and 1/2 (now about 4 & 1/2). She had been living on the streets for ? who knows how long. 

Both of them, after a period of time, lost that aloofness, that standoffish, wary, watching behavior. Now they're both Velcro babies, follow me everwhere, sit on either side of my feet. Needless to say, I'm not able to go running on the beach with them and I too have occasional concerns that they're not getting enough stimulation or exercise. As a result, I've invented games for them to play in the house. One is their favorite and usually only played after dinner. I pick two toys and let them sniff which one they want (they get alternate turns at first choice...I'm so fair *grins*). I stand at a place where I can throw in two different directions down two long runs. I toss the toys and off they go, picking them up and bringing them back for another toss. We do this for 10 minutes or more then I go sit down and they know the game is over and play with toys between themselves. I also do specific obedience training for about 10 minutes every day, though I practice NILIF all the time. This is something I believe everyone on this site will agree gives the dogs behavior parameters to work with, something they understand as part of the pack life. You might check it out HERE. (click on HERE)

I walk them twice a day, sometimes only long enough to do their business, sometimes long walks to the beach or into town. It's not only good for them but good for me too. I'd get really lazy and succumb to my aches and pains and lay in bed all day without their pushing me to get up and go. I also have a fenced in section of my yard where they romp free, though as Camerafodder said, they mope unless I'm out there with them, tossing a toy or a ball.

Thor barks, at anything, especially animals on the tv. Freya moans. Yep, moans as though she's in pain (she's not). Also howls like a husky. They all have their own way of talking so her whines may just be her way of communicating with you, possibly telling you right now she's confused, maybe a little frightened by the new surroundings, maybe lonely for her sister, maybe that she just wants a hug. 

But the key question....can she be a house dog? OH YEAH......probably your best buddy. Just give her time to settle in, practice NILIF to give her guidelines of what's expected of her, and love her. Thanks again for adopting her. She will love you for it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderedit: ttalldog - i had to laugh a bit at sectioning off a quarter acre for the dog... most people i know (here in Ca obviously) are lucky to even have a quarter acre lot, let alone to "spare".


Oh, yes!







My entire lot is only .11 acres, with my house and attached garage planted smack in the middle. My backyard is not much bigger than my living room. A quarter acre yard would be the ultimate luxury!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Well as you can see, your going to get lots of help with your new friend.
By the way, what is her name? Any pictures you'd care to share?

You sound like your a great and caring mom to lucky dog. 
Welcome to the board!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes! German Shepherd Dogs make wonderful house dogs! I adopted a 9 year old female last summer who had lived her entire life in a kennel as a breeding female. She loves living in the house and refuses to do much more than potty quickly before wanting back inside. 

As others have noted, this is a very adaptable breed. It sounds like you have had your new girl a very short period of time. It is very common for newly adopted dogs to be a bit over stimulated by the changes in living situations and a dog that has lived outside previously will not have a whole lot of experience in relaxing in the house. I wouldn't think of her so much as not liking being a house dog, as much as she just doesn't know yet how to be a house dog. But she will learn!

And welcome to the forum. This is a wonderful place to learn about the breed from people who are passionate about these fantastic dogs. You have absolutely found the right place!
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

here are my 6 year and 7 year old earlier tonight...i thought about you bvinette when i looked at them, ran and got the camera. oh yes, they can be housedogs. lots of good opinions so far!

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the boards. I'm very proud of you having adopted an older dog, they so often spend way to much time waiting for a furever home that never comes. 

We share at least 2 commonalitites, I didn't do enough research myself when we adopted our male, Riley (he was 7most old then) and about six months later got Nissa (3 mos old). I felt I'd had dogs all my life so knew what I needed to know. How wrong I was and the past 3 years has been a total learning adventure. I'm in your age bracket as well.

You are lucky in that there are two of you willing to do what it takes to be able to give your dog what she needs. I pretty much had to do it all on my own, I have a husband but he's an OTR trucker. He does help out when he's here, though.

Both of mine are house dogs, I do not believe in having a dog if you're going to keep it outside. When they were younger they used to romp'n'stomp the back yard to smitherines ... I had no grass left, only dirt & mud when it rained or snowed. As they aged this has now changed to occasional romping & stomping because now they go out, do their thing and want back in to be with me. 

I agree she needs adjustment time, this is all new to her and she is w/o her sister as well. GSD's are known to be stand-offish with strangers but once they bond to you I think you'll find a huge change.







... you may have times when you wish she'd go back to being stand-offish because you'd like a little alone time







There are days when the "velcro dog" routine can get a little trying, kind of like when our children were little and they wouldn't leave mommy's side and always wanted to be held.

I, too, am not an active person. Sometimes I have to make myself take them for walks and I do have times that I think to myself that maybe my dogs (well, at least Riley) would be happier with a more active family. But then he looks at me and pulls one of his "I want to be by Mom" routines and the thought passes.

So, from an almost 56yo Mom to two GSD furkids who had to learn about dogs all over again when GSD's came into our lives ... what you're trying to do can be accomplished. She needs time to settle in and get to know you as you do her. Do make sure she knows you are the boss, though. 

I would caution you against a dog park at least until she can be safely tested with other dogs - dog to dog agression that you're not aware of could prove deadly or injurious to your or other dogs. After what we've learned about off-leash dog parks we don't go anymore and used to quite often. 

Make sure she gets to know your neighbors and that you keep her people-socialized. Most GSD's love people, but if kept away from them to much they may grow fearful of them, especially the person you meet who may be wearing a hat or other different kinds of clothing.

Be aware that some GSD's have a high prey drive and that things like joggers or kids running towards or away from a GSD can kick in that prey drive. Although that one really pertains to all dogs, never let a person/child run towards or away from your dog. It's can be very dangerous.

I could go on and on but you'll find lots of information by just reading the boards here. Do not be afraid to ask a question, people here are 99% of the time very helpful. I suggest that you try to spend at least an hour a day here as often as you can reading and asking questions. These boards are the first place I go when I have a question and where I learned ALOT about GSDs. It's not the only place, but one of my main resources. 

Here is an inexpensive book I found very helpful for finding inside activities and having some fun:

http://www.amazon.com/101-Dog-Tricks-Act...58357195&sr=8-1

Because I'm very cautious about doing what I can to keep my dogs from experiencing a bloat, I do not teach any rollover type tricks, however. Some might say I'm to cautious on this but I figure since bloat is such a killer, I'd rather error on the side of caution. Don't forget to check out the health section of the boards so you can learn about illnesses and other things that are common in GSDs so that you can be prepared for emergencies.

I hope this works out for you and your new furkid!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you are perfect for your new dog. I say that becaue you ar einterested in what is best for her. I won't repeat what others have said except to say give her the full 2 weeks. I think you will see her settle. 

If she has been an outdoor dog for may years she may just not be used to being indoors. She will get used to it, GSD's are very adaptable. She also may not know how to play very well but you can teach her.

For a 7year old dog, a 30 minute walk is probably enough. If you have a yard and I assume you do she may be happy to spend several hours out there too. And when you start working on your garden in the spring she will love to help you.

Thanks for giving her a chance and welcome to you.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

German Shepherds make awful housedogs........see?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HEHH! Crossed paws & everything! How cute!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is waiting for the maid to bring tea.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHe is waiting for the maid to bring tea.


Everytime I see this picture, I think we should have named him "Hefner."


----------



## bvinette (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your replies, comments and suggestions. I truly did come to the right place. After reading all of the replies, I felt the consensus was--"Calm down, Mom-- Really, it's gonna be OK!" You have all been such a help in calming down this "new Mom". To answer a few questions, her name is Jasmine, we have had her for 3 weeks (you are all right, too little time to judge us or her) and although we live in Maine an extra 1/4 acre would be a dream come true. We are stuck with a standard 100 X 100 sq. ft. lot that does not have a fence--yet. But will this coming Spring in the meantime we are trying to figure out a way to put up a dog run. I think listening to everyone around us and the research we did before and after we got Jasmine telling us that this is a breed that needs constant stimulation and needed a "job" to do had panicked this Mom. All your suggestions were very helpful and will be put to good use. I will surely continue to use this board for information and to ask questions. Again, thank you all so very much for the help. Jasmine is a beautiful, wonderful dog who deserves only the best and you have shown me that we may be able to provide just that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No problem! This board is a great source of info with some great people! Stick around, we'd love to learn more about your rescue baby Jasmine!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also wanted to add as to the question posed in the thread title-- I would not have a German Shepherd as anything BUT a house dog!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

If it is nice out my dogs stay outside in my secure yard during the day. They always come in at night.Paige is 11 now and stays inside a lot more than she used to.
As for your dog, keep it! They can get used to anything!Just walk her everyday. You can make an area of the house, that's what my mom did, she just trained the dog to stay out of certain places.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

cool! welcome again to you and jasmine!


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank You for adopting Jasmine. I think she is in the right place, as you have already sought out information, and found this board. It is great to hear you have her best interest at heart, and with this as your guide, you will always have a positive outlook.

I adopted a 6 year old, Lucy, indirectly from a rescue...long story.
Admittedly, I was in over my head to begin with, due to my own ignorance.
I liked the the look of this breed, but knew very little about them. However, I quickly found this board, asked a ton of questions, researched, read, put theory into practice...and now, a year and half later, I can say I am very confident GSD parent. Lucy and I have a great life together!

If you have questions, someone on this board will have an answer.
If you ever feel overwhelmed, have patience, it will quickly pass.

Keep us posted, and Have Fun with your Girl!!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

when you buy a known background/known pedigree GSD maybe you have certain expectations/guarantees.When you rescue a GSD you may or may NOT have a guarantee of their character.How far are you able to go in thinking about and correcting problems that occur??If you could switch a problem GSD for a perfect lab -would you?Its not the dog breed its the LIVING BREATHING dog you have taken the responsibility for.Can you step up to the plate-can you do the right thing?and more important if you can not do the right thing?


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

My GSD is an inside dog. A fun inside (or outside for that matter) game that we play is "find". Get some good smelling treats and rub it on a toy. have your hubby stay with Jasmine after you show her the toy and allow her to smell it while you hide the toy, easy at first. Tell her to find ball, rope, whatever. You can also do this with each other. Rub the treat on the bottom of your shoes to encourage her to track. May one day save a life plus Gustav LOVES it. I haven't tried but read where you can teach Jasmine to "find" your keys. Its fun , not physically challenging for either of you and may serve a useful purpose!

You will have a bond with Jasmine like no other. GSD are amazing dogs. Many people miss out because it can be a challenge. IMHO their loss...stick with it.


----------

